# como hago para adaptar mi discman a una grabadora



## Yudy Andrea Monje (Jul 8, 2006)

Tengo una grabadora solo con casetera y queria adaptarle mi discman, pero no se si tengo qiue utilizar un circuito o algo para adaptarlo por la entrada del microfono, que son 3 orificios pequeños, si alguien sabe por fa les agradezco me ayuden....gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 8, 2006)

Yudy Andrea Monje dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una grabadora solo con casetera y queria adaptarle mi discman, pero no se si tengo qiue utilizar un circuito o algo para adaptarlo por la entrada del microfono, que son 3 orificios pequeños, si alguien sabe por fa les agradezco me ayuden....gracias



Hola, primero revise si su grabadora acepta el aux para el mic, si no entonces el mic solo sirve para grabar.

Si lo acepta, entonces compre o haga un cable con 1 conector en cada extremo del estereofónico y conectelo a la salida del dicsman y a la entrada del mic 

Si esto no funciona, compre un cassete adaptador de Dicsman a Casssete :9

Saludos


----------

